# Microphone not working



## Radu430 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello.I have a major problem with my headset microphone.I'm using a logitech G51 surround speaker system,and my headphones/mic are connected to the subwoofer trough the mixer of the speaker system.The thing is,when I try to record my voice using an online recording software,I can barely hear my voice over this VERY loud bass-like noise in the background.I tried everything from boosting my mic to setting it trough windows' speech recognition system.Still,it's not working.Here's a sample of how my mic records my voice,just to give you an Idea of the problem I'm having: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rgtwj6hl54u6qw5/rec_4s.mp3?dl=0

These are my settings in the microphone tab


----------



## Radu430 (Jan 28, 2015)

Can someone please move the thread to other hardware suppport?


----------

